# Hobbyking vs Hobbypartz?



## Jessechop (Oct 8, 2010)

How are the ship times for Hobbyking vs Hobbypartz? Looking to get some Lipos but dont want to wait a month either. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

i use toadztoyz.com they have great prices an they ship the very same day an it takes about 2 or 3 days to recieve ur order.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats a good site thanks for mentioning it i need some more batteries.


----------



## ovalace (Feb 18, 2006)

Jessechop said:


> How are the ship times for Hobbyking vs Hobbypartz? Looking to get some Lipos but dont want to wait a month either. Any info would be greatly appreciated



ordered quite a bit from hobbypartz and every delivery took 5 working days :thumbsup:


----------

